# ABT's out of the rain   Q-View



## markcp (Jan 24, 2010)

Yesterday in Minnesota it was raining, so I rolled the Char-griller indoors for a little Q-ing.  Started off early morning with a brisket followed by 3 chicken breasts for ABT;'s.  The 40 ABT's were my first try.  20 were stuffed with smoked chicken breast, onions, pepper jack and cream cheese.  The other 20 were stuffed with pre smoked Jimmy Dean hot pork sausage, onions, cheddar and cream cheese.  All 40 ABT's covered with started bacon strips.  

 To say they were successful is an understatement.  11 people devoured the 40 ABT's plus a good share of the 9 pound brisket, not too mention the other appetizers.  Only setback was about 8 ABT's must not of been completely cleaned of the white membranes, they were the HOT ones.

Garage setup for smoking



Brisket and chicken breasts


ABT's ready to go on


Finished product


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks very good. Love the stack extension, that's cool. 
Where in S. MN are you at?


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm sure you have your smoker vented to a roof vent?? But I like it and you have really takin time to set it up pretty well for winter time smoking. Well so have us down here in Fla. I'm just sittin around in my shorts and t-shirt smoking away. I'm really glad your guest liked everything cause it look really good.


----------



## rw willy (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice ABT's stay safe cooking indoors


----------



## morkdach (Jan 24, 2010)

what he said ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
nice vent on the stack but you still get a lot of fumes so vent all well please.


----------



## markcp (Jan 24, 2010)

I live in southern Minnesota between Faribault and Mankato.

The attic area is vented by 5 roof vents where the flex duct goes to.  I also open 3 of the garage windows to get good cross flow ventilation of the main area.  If that isn't enough, I open one of the two garage doors also.  It has been working out real well for me.  I even found on windy summer days, I can control the temps so much better with this setup.


----------



## morkdach (Jan 24, 2010)

good to hear on your venting


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 24, 2010)

Great Looking ABTs and I also like the wheels on the smoker...


----------



## markcp (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you.  I can not take the credit for the wheels, the previous owner modded it out. Sure makes it easy to roll around over uneven ground though.


I forgot to mention with my garage setup, the garage is not attached to the house.  It would be too easy for the smoke to get into the house if it was attached.


----------

